# mc-basselite



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

we will be at westbrach sunday april 10th 8 am till 4pm.
the website is up and running.
http://outdoorsmanrd.com/mcbasselite.html


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

hey mike, what happened to the old site that is still posted on dobass.com, the link you have on your post doesnt work. also what ramp is the tourney out of on sunday at west branch?


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

i also will be there but I cant get the web site up


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok i fixed the link. we are going out of the dam ramp. off gilbert road.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

lunker4141 said:


> hey mike, what happened to the old site that is still posted on dobass.com, the link you have on your post doesnt work. also what ramp is the tourney out of on sunday at west branch?


we changed site because we got a better deal.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks mike. See you on Sunday.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I will be at the later ones. I wont have my livewells fixed by then  Still may take a run up and see what's going on tho!


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone know the weights???


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

1st place was wally masink and donny maggard 5.27 lbs
2nd riley and riley 4.92 
3rd oferrells 4.55 
big bass oferrals 4.55 
out of 19 boats inly 9 fish where caught thebite was tough all week and got worse on sunday


----------

